# How do you carry these monsters around?



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

I've heard that the details on Aristo and USA diesels can be prone to damage. If true, this could be a problem for me since I have to store my trains when the layout isn't set up. 

How do you handle equipment to minimize damage? 

Jeff C


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I run my trains into the garage on a siding. I have a lift out (makeshift) bridge from the opening to another siding on the railroad. When I run trains, I open the train door and put the bridge in. The trains run out then back in when I'm finished. The siding in the garage runs along the side (two tracks there) and around the front of the garage. I also have some shelving on the walls to store the 
additional equipment when they are not on the track. Had some problems, but nothing major. Works for me quite well. Got tried of hauling them in and out.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

How do you handle equipment to minimize damage? 
Jeff C




Well, we live in a pretty small mud hut here in rural East Anglia and my train-storage room is upstairs while the backyard is downstairs. 

I have fifteen big Aristo dismals, and a few USA Trains ditto, one of each of the Bachmann geared locos and a Connie, an Accucraft K-27, four Gauge I steamers and an Accucraft Shay and Garratt - total weight of around a quarter of a ton. 

When we run our trains, I have to carry them from up there to down here, and it's a RPITA, as well as having to be done VERY carefully. 

The steamies all have carry boxes, but the Garratt plus its box weighs nigh-on fifty pounds in old money - EVERYTHING is done carefully, bleeve me. 

Then there are the 100+ cars....... 

tac


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't feel like building boxes, you can easily put together something like this for transport from storage: 








The removable end block... 








slides under the back end to hold it up to roll the loco off. The underside of the front is tapered down to facilitate the rolloff. 








I marked the tray at the best points for the block support for specific locos... 








Assemble and set up your loco on the tray and away you go. You could steam up on this too. 

Versions of these are commercially available too.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use plastic tubs, with snap on tops that I got at Walmart. Some bubble wrap is laying in there to place at areas to prevent rubbing. Some of the larger tubs have wheels on the bottom, so you could look for that. Or, just put the tub in your wheelbarrow. I just carry my tubs over to the shed that is about 60' from my railroad. Keeps them dust free and the mice don't get on them! Jerry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice tote Skip! Makes me think of combing a display case with a tote.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It was far easier for us to buy another house that had room for trains.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Click on my name below, then check out "Loco Carriers" under the "How To" dropdown menu...


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

A big ol rolling toolbox...


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a fellow in Gibsonville NC who has a hobby shop a few blocks from a garden layout the town let him build right next to the main line in a park..... he uses a garden tractor and several trailers (looks like an airport baggage train when moving) to move several dozen pieces at once .... the cars sit in racks in the trailer, and each trailer can carry quite a lot of cars... perhaps 8 to a tray and 10 or so trays tall.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to a PDF file that has various posts from the MLS archives.

*Rolling Stock Carriers*
File Format=PDF / File Size - 1.6MB
_(Left-click to open / Right-click to Download)_


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeeeeeee I told you all that Shad has trains......


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I thought those were for hauling daughters.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard rumor that Shad may be a daddy again????


----------



## emartin187 (Jan 19, 2008)

Have you checked out the Martin TrakrTotes at [email protected]/? They are customized to the length of your loco or locomotives. They work for either track powered locos, onboard battery, or live steam locos. TrakrTotes even make getting train cars on the track easier, and if you get a derailment, pull the derailed loco onto the TrakrTote, and right back on the track. They are amazing.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I just leave a short train outside all the time. For a quick run, I just tote out the loco. 
jb


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

For about $20 worth of poplar and some hardware from Lowe's you can create a custom carrier for any locomotive. I made this one for my live steam K-27 locomotive, which weighs about 30 pounds. I tote the tender in a padded, plastic tool box. The handle also protects the loco in a roll over.


----------



## swlamedic (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Jack. This box holds the weight of the trains? Seems like with such a small bottom board, the weight would make it open, and drop the train without braceing. Although, I love your idea, I am just concerned about it falling out while I am walking to the house. I was looking at your pictures, and thought, what if the train rolled up into the box, but about three or four inches into the box, it had a solid floor. Since the train is not touching the track at this point, it could easily roll out onto the "track" part of the wood, and then the track, and still have a stable bottom. I mean, you use a thick piece of wood for the front and back of the box, so, I doubt it would bow apart like a wishbone any, but I would hate for the bottome to break off, or bow outwards due to the weight. Just a thought. Nice box, I am planning on building one soon. 

Thanks, 
Jason.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/01/2008 6:35 PM
I heard rumor that Shad may be a daddy again????




Oh **** no!!! I'm very much done thank you.


----------



## bennysrr (Jan 2, 2008)

This is how i take my engines and cars in and out the house ,this cart was made from an old hand truck, it carries 2 engines and 15 cars. ben


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Each Saturday morning our club members transport 100 or more cars to and from their storage sheds using car carrying trays. These are old bread trays, but the same thing could be made to size using a 1 x 4 pine frame, 1/8” hardboard floor and a couple of cupboard handles. 










We no longer use the pine boards at the front and back or the foam lined rigid dividers. Adding the foam to hardboard was a messy process and the details on the cars picked and pulled at it. All that wood also added unnecessary weight to the trays. 

We now cut removable cardboard dividers from appliance cartons. They are free, weight a lot less and make loading easier. Place a divider on the side of the tray, add a car, add a divider, add a car, etc. 

The trays are stored in a simple rack system in metal sheds. The racks posts have L girders running front to back that hold the trays. 










We only run radio control and battery power, so everyone takes their locomotives home for recharging. When locomotives were small and light transporting them was no problem. I used either their original packaging or bubble pack and a Rubbermaid plastic storage box. Unfortunately as locomotives got bigger and heavier, moving them about became awkward. One of the sunshades on my new GP-40 got folded down on a recent trip. 

Fred and Doug got together and built boxes out of 3/4 inch plywood and number 14 screws (inside joke). It takes a small crane just to lift the box. The late Richard Mercer made a lighter transporter of aluminum and Plexiglass, but it was expensive to build. 










The base is 3/4 inch lumber with shallow grooves in it for the wheel flanges. As G gauge track is exactly 3/4 inches tall, the locomotives can drive in and out of their transporters at the end of a stub spur. There is one of these spurs on each end of the IPP&W Railway. Note the end of rail devices on chains. 










It is hard to see in the picture of Richard’s transporter, but there is a Plexiglass panel leaning against the aluminum panel on the right. It slips in and out of the end of the transporter to hold or release the locomotive. Richard usually uses Velcro straps to secure his locomotives in their transporters. 

Other members have built transporters with a 3/4 inch lumber floor and thin plywood walls braced with small lumber at the corners. These are lighter than the Fred and Doug’s atomic blast proof boxes, but heavier than Richard’s. Dollar store sponges are a popular item for adding padded protection to the inside of the boxes.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I needed to roll mine from one side of the house to the track, each of these carries 21 cars, see the following page: http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=170&Itemid=210 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Eveyone wants to take care of their equipment. I did too. Raymond posted the importance of supporting the drivers, on his site, for the big articulids. If they aren't supported, the steam pipes will crack. I always lift my challenger by both sets of main drivers. Just wanted to make sure everyone knows, Joe


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

On the Challenger I think it is definitely important although I do lift the rear end from the cab. The MTH Big Boys have the screw tip end of their steam delivery pipes made out of metal I think because of that problem, although I still make sure I support the front engine set from under the drivers. The rear I lift up from the cab. On the Mallet I thing it's ok to lift from under the front of the boiler. The USA Trains BB, I'm haven't looked that close but I support the front engine set from under the drivers too... although setting it down you risk loosing a finger or two if you're not careful. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Raymond


----------

